# protecting brick,wood,windows with drywall tape



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Again, not my knife, it's the labourers, he likes the bennets, I don't
Pic one, apply mud and be careful
Pic two, make sure you snow plow the mud out, hold it at a steep angle, very important
Pic three, Lay a flat tape over it, it's optional, but it does make it stronger,especially if there is large gaps. It's what I call Chinese drywall when you lay the flat tape over it. Your making a mini sheep of drywall.
Pic four,wipe the flat tape out. do not coat till the next day, especially if there's gaps under it or it will swell. If you let those gaps dry, then there's your Chinese drywall (tape,mud,tape=mini drywall 1/8" thick)

When all done coating, sanding etc, cut the excess angle tape off with a sharp utility knife.

If you make a error when cutting, wet a tape, sick it on wood,brick, window etc, repair, then remove the drywall tape.......remember spit balls when you were a kid,,same principle


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool man, Thanks again, I will keep this in mind, I have just been putting an L trim in there with the Runner and flat mudhead. All these little tricks are great, Im going to practice your trowel holding tips now :yes:

You like sheep dont you, Check your spelling, " Mini sheep of drywall" Or was that just put in there to get us kiwis excited


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice, Canuck. I'll have to give it a go. :thumbsup:

I've made stop bead by cutting No Coat down the hinge. I prefer it to traditional L bead next to keep-clean surfaces unless it's the Trimtex tear away. Also gets across gaps if the hangers botched it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not the smartest guy, so I'm having trouble figuring out why you don't just use masking tape? Or is it because it will coat out more smoothly? Material expense and what you have on hand? We just mask off the whole thing before we even get started.

I would think it should have been masked before the hangers got gypsum all into the wood grain on that rough sawn material.

However, it IS a cool trick!:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> You like sheep dont you, Check your spelling, " Mini sheep of drywall" Or was that just put in there to get us kiwis excited


oh did I say sheep instead of sheet
my Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa d


----------

